# [PARTICIPACIÓN] capturas de escritorios con conky (y sin)

## Theasker

Por fin he sacado un poco de tiempo para configurar mi conky y como hay tantas posibilidades con este monitor de sistema propongo poner aqui las capturas de escritorios así como los archivos de configuración para dar ideas y ponernos los dientes largos por las configuraciones de conky así como de los escritorios y vm q usamos todos.

captura

y estos son los ficheros de configuración:

- El principal

- Y el sistema de ficheros

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Poor man's conky: http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotot2.png

La idea y casi todo el conkyrc se lo robé a i92guboj de uno que posteó alguna vez en el foro y me gustó mucho.

```
use_spacer left

pad_percents 2

background no

use_xft yes

xftfont Bitstream Vera Sans Mono-10

xftalpha 1.0

mail_spool $MAIL

update_interval 0.5

own_window no

own_window_colour DAFFC7

own_window_transparent yes

show_graph_scale no

double_buffer yes

minimum_size 0 0

maximum_width 1024

draw_shades no

draw_outline no # amplifies text

draw_borders no

draw_graph_borders yes

stippled_borders 0

border_margin 2

border_width 0

default_color black

default_shade_color darkgrey

default_outline_color green

alignment bottom_left

gap_x 60

gap_y 2

no_buffers yes

uppercase no

TEXT

| CPU: ${freq} MHz ($cpu%)    | RAM: $mem/$memmax  | Downspeed Eth0 (${addr eth0})${downspeed eth0}kb/s    | Upspeed Eth0 (${addr eth0})${upspeed eth0}kb/s    |

| ${cpubar 6,138} | ${membar 6,150} | ${downspeedgraph eth0 12,252 #FFFFFF} | ${upspeedgraph eth0 12,240 #FFFFFF} |
```

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

El mío: http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=conkydl2.png

```
own_window yes

own_window_type override

own_window_transparent yes

own_window_colour orange

alignment mr

gap_x 30

gap_y 0

draw_borders yes

draw_graph_borders yes

border_width 1

border_margin 8

use_xft yes

xftfont Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:size=10

xftalpha 0.4

default_color white

draw_outline yes

default_outline_color black

draw_shades no

background yes

top_cpu_separate false

double_buffer yes

no_buffers yes

out_to_console no

pad_percents 1

short_units yes

update_interval 1

TEXT

$alignc$kernel

${hr}

${alignc} CORE ${acpitemp}�C ${freq}Mhz

CPU1 ${cpu cpu1}% ${alignr}CPU2 ${cpu cpu2}%

${cpubar 4,100 cpu1} ${alignr}${cpubar 4,100 cpu2}

${cpugraph}

${hr}

RAM  $membar

SWAP $swapbar

${alignc}${processes} procesos ($running_processes running)

${hr}${if_up wlan0}

WIFI: ${alignc}${wireless_essid wlan0}${alignr}(${wireless_bitrate wlan0})

Señal ${wireless_link_qual_perc wlan0}% ${wireless_link_bar wlan0}

Up: ${upspeedf wlan0} K/s${alignr}Down: ${downspeedf wlan0} K/s

${upspeedgraph wlan0 20,100}${alignr}${downspeedgraph wlan0 20,100}

${hr}${endif}${if_up eth0}

Up: ${upspeedf eth0} K/s${alignr}Down: ${downspeedf eth0} K/s

${upspeedgraph eth0 20,100}${alignr}${downspeedgraph eth0 20,100}

${hr}${endif}

Root:${alignr}${fs_free /}/${fs_size /}

${fs_bar 4 /}

Tmp:${alignr}${fs_free /tmp}/${fs_size /tmp}

${fs_bar 4 /tmp}

${if_mounted /boot}Boot:${alignr}${fs_free /boot}/${fs_size /boot}

${fs_bar 4 /boot}${endif}${if_mounted /mnt/peer}

Peer:${alignr}${fs_free /mnt/peer}/${fs_size /mnt/peer}

${fs_bar 4 /mnt/peer}${endif}${if_mounted /mnt/leecher}

Leecher:${alignr}${fs_free /mnt/leecher}/${fs_size /mnt/leecher}

${fs_bar 4 /mnt/leecher}${endif}${if_mounted /mnt/seeder}

Seeder:${alignr}${fs_free /mnt/seeder}/${fs_size /mnt/seeder}

${fs_bar 4 /mnt/seeder}${endif}${if_mounted /mnt/tarjeta}

Tarjeta:${alignr}${fs_free /mnt/tarjeta}/${fs_size /mnt/tarjeta}

${fs_bar 4 /mnt/tarjeta}${endif}${if_mounted /mnt/camara}

Cámara:${alignr}${fs_free /mnt/camara}/${fs_size /mnt/camara}

${fs_bar 4 /mnt/camara}${endif}${if_mounted /mnt/usb}

USB:${alignr}${fs_free /mnt/usb}/${fs_size /mnt/usb}

${fs_bar 4 /mnt/usb}${endif}
```

----------

## sebastian_83

Les dejo una imagen del mio http://www.linuxarg.org/uploads/photos/448.png

Y el ~/.conky.rc esta en http://www.linuxarg.org/conky.rc.txt

Lo que estaria bueno es que el conky pueda lanzar aplicaciones, para armar todo el escritorio con eso como un fondo... algun dia capaz.

Saludos.

Seba.

----------

## Zagloj

Captura: http://omploader.org/vbGZz

 No está muy currado, pero es lo que hay:

http://omploader.org/vbGZ0

 A ver si con los vuestros se me ocurren nuevas ideas  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

ya apenas uso conky, pero encontré un pantallazo de hace tiempo.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

Cómo se pone lo de "Instalando" o el "nº de paquete", "lo que queda", "la última sincronización" y "la última petada" ?

----------

## gringo

como digo arriba ya no uso conky pero en su momento dejé toda la configuración pegada aqui.

Está hecho un asco dicho sea de paso, nunca me gustó como quedó, requiere una severa limpieza.

saluetes

----------

